# Jay Chou cast as Kato in "Green Hornet"



## arnisador (Aug 10, 2009)

*Taiwan's Jay Chou cast as Kato in "Green Hornet" *



> It's a role that introduced U.S. audiences to Bruce Lee, and now Taiwanese singer and actor Jay Chou will play martial arts master Kato in an upcoming movie version of "The Green Hornet," a studio said on Friday.
> [...]
> He has also starred in a number Chinese films, including last year's "Kung Fu Dunk" about a martial arts expert who takes to basketball and flies to the hoop.



I don't know anything about him!


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 10, 2009)

arnisador said:


> *Taiwan's Jay Chou cast as Kato in "Green Hornet" *
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about him!



Jay Chou is excessively huge in Taiwan not as big in Mainland for obvious reasons.

He's mostly known for his music his last album "Capricorn" &#39764;&#26480;&#24231;
Was an awesome album I definitely would recommend.

But his acting needs a little work however but hey he's still pretty cool. However casting as Kato ehhh I'm not to sure if he has what it takes. Not to dis him because he's one of my favorite C-pop artist. 

He's played in movies such as: 

&#21151;&#22827;&#28748;&#31811; my personal favorite.
Initial D also very cool.
&#19981;&#33021;&#35498;&#30340;&#31192;&#23494; that movie was awesome! Kinda emotional love story however.
&#28415;&#22478;&#30433;&#24118;&#40643;&#37329;&#30002; That movie was decent, also known as "Curse of the Golden Flower" or something like that

And a few other movies that were of decent quality.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 10, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> "Curse of the Golden Flower"



Ah, I saw that one! OK, now I remember.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 10, 2009)

Well I guess with a black mask and chauffeur's hat he might look good... but is he a MA-ist? Not an actor trained in some MA... ​




 ​


----------



## zDom (Aug 11, 2009)

So many great martial art actors out there and they cast ....

a singer?


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 11, 2009)

zDom said:


> So many great martial art actors out there and they cast ....
> 
> a singer?


 
2 words Nicholas Tse


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nicholas Tse?? Oh you mean the guy that they cast for every other movie & tv drama series lol. I was so tired of seeing Nicholas Tse after the Yong Chun series I pretty much stoped watching.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 15, 2009)

Can we ban remakes please?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Can we ban remakes please?



And have missed the Brady Bunch movies?


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 6, 2009)

Ah mmm, first pictures.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmmmm...I'm glad to see the pics, but they aren't inspiring me with confidence yet...


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 6, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Hmmmm...I'm glad to see the pics, but they aren't inspiring me with confidence yet...


Same here!


----------



## Omar B (Sep 6, 2009)

You have no confidence because Seth Rogen is playing a superhero.  Neither do I by the by.


----------



## d1jinx (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah I'm not too sure about seth for the part either....  too many funny movies to think of him in the part.... Zach and Miri make a porno to green hornet?????  not sure.... but wont write it off yet...
Alot of other comedians turned out ok actors.  we'll see


----------

